# Space from center of one track to next track



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have two tracks running side by side.  What is the minimum space that I need to leave between the two tracks when measured from the center point of one track to the center point of another track?


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, you have not stated what gauge the track is, or what scale your locos are .... The only advice I can give you is the BR standard 6 feet between two sets of rails. I use 150mm between centres -but I am a 16mm scale modeller. 

regards 

ralph


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Big question, straight or curved track? I try to maintain about 9 inches center to center, but minimum radius is 5 foot. Closer spacing in switchyard. I am at 1:29 scale.

Regards, Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Assuming Gauge 1, that almost all of us run, the typical LGB spacing for back-to-back, 8-foot diameter (1600-series) turnouts is ~7-3/4 inches center-to-center.  This is adequate for most anything on the straights.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are doing 1/20th narrow gauge, you would probably have to go to 10" at least, if planning a K-27, perhaps a bit more? Jerry


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 02/15/2008 3:32 PM
If you are doing 1/20th narrow gauge, you would probably have to go to 10" at least, if planning a K-27, perhaps a bit more? Jerry


One of our club members triple heads Accucraft K-27s and they fit through his LGB truss bridge that is 6-1/2" wide.  He says that the doesn't buy the K-38 because it won't _quite _fit through, so I would think that it is less than 7-1/2" wide.   Of course that is on the straights, and curves need more space for the overhang.


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

On our new club track, the plans call for 9" o.c. spacing with 20'dia. track.  That should be enough for three K-36's passing on the curves.  Now, 7/8's would be another story. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

With straight track, I use 9" in 1/29th.  On curves, I open it up some.
JimC.


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

I am planning my layout which is gauge 1 track running 1:20.3 scale equipment at 8" center line to centerline on the straight away and 10" center line to center line on the curves. Most of my curves are 8' radius but a few are 6' radius.

John


----------



## multiplealarm (Jan 3, 2008)

I am using 8' diameter track. Switches are Aristo 10'. I purchased 2 parrell adadpers and created a siding with the 8' curves. I am 8 inches on center. Works great with 1/29 stock.  I will occasionally use my Bachmann Annie and still have no trouble passing parked stock.

Jeff
Tallapoosa and Southern


----------



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

I am using 1:20.3 and use 6.5" Center to Center on Straights, though I am only running 2 short ovals at this time, but running 2 trains at the same time hase not yet caused a problem, I will start the larger setup outside this year and will have to gauge my Center to Center on the curves I use then.


----------

